# Can you foster, rescue, crosspost dogs at AC Anderson IN scheduled for euth 3/11/11



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2011/03/31011-anderson-anderson-animal-control.html


----------

